# Watch Movies in Ms Paint !, Really I'm NOT JOKING !



## The CyberShot (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey guys, did you know that you can REALLY watch movies in paint ?

Here's what you gotta do :

> Open your favorite movie player and play the move (I played the .mpg format in Winamp)

> Hit "PrintScreen", keep playing the movie in the player, dont stop it.

> Open MsPaint.

> Select "Edit>Paste" Or Hit "CTRL+V"

> Presto! You can watch movies in Paint! 

> But there are no Pause, Next, Previous, Stop etc. buttons  

> Spead this fact to all your friends and show how COOL things you can do with Paint!

> Experiment with other formats too, it doesn't play DivX , Flash movies(*.flv), etc. Microsoft hasn't revealed this, I think.

Man! MsPaint is GREAT! I never knew how interesting a boring Image Editing software could be!
This also works with many other similar Image Editing Software too.

=====================================================================================================
NOTE: The actual Credit to all of this, goes to my friend, Vishak Malepati (No need to Google him, you wont find him) who was watching a movie and wanted to capture a frame of it, and use it as a wallpaper, but as he was a newbie (at that time) he did the above steps and found out this amazing fact ! He told me about it and i'm requesting you to share it with your friends and colleagues.
=====================================================================================================

Thankx


----------



## niga84 (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Akhil Jain (Aug 24, 2006)

great


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 24, 2006)

Good.


----------



## Sykora (Aug 24, 2006)

I already found this by accident when I wanted to catch a shot from a movie to put as my wallpaper. You can even watch movies on your desktop wallpaper by saving the image you pasted and setting it as your wallpaper.


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2006)

good


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 24, 2006)

amazing discovery dude


----------



## Anand_RF (Aug 24, 2006)

Actually, I read that this is done to prevent people from taking screenshots. Wonder why


----------



## thecyclone2k (Aug 24, 2006)

Already knew about it


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 25, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> I already found this by accident when I wanted to catch a shot from a movie to put as my wallpaper. You can even watch movies on your desktop wallpaper by saving the image you pasted and setting it as your wallpaper.


 
same here.....


----------



## sam_1710 (Aug 25, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> I already found this by accident when I wanted to catch a shot from a movie to put as my wallpaper. You can even watch movies on your desktop wallpaper by saving the image you pasted and setting it as your wallpaper.



ditto here also......

you can also play movies in da background ....
wondering how??...
simple... jus set dat image pasted in paint as da wallpaper... and viola.. movie playin on da desktop


----------



## arunks (Aug 25, 2006)

already known for very very long timee..nothing special seems to me so i didnt shared tht


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Aug 25, 2006)

Well thats really great.
Amazing.


----------



## the deconstructionist (Aug 25, 2006)

Good trick to show off to friends.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 26, 2006)

you can play movie on desktop by using VideoLAN player


----------



## Chirag (Aug 26, 2006)

I knew it long long long..................... time ago thru accident of taking shot frm a movie.


----------



## knight17 (Aug 26, 2006)

Thats funny.


----------



## rockthegod (Aug 27, 2006)

dude this is very old stuff. I find it surprising that so few people know abt this so called *trick* ....  

More of this ... but hope many of u kno dis already ...]

** Go to [Tools -> Options-> Performance] in Windows Media Player and disable Video Acceleartion (set the slider from "full" to "none"). Whoa the aforementioned *trick* doesn't work ... because directdraw video acceleration is disabled.


** U can save that JPG/BMP in paint and open that saved file in any Image viewer.. the video continues to play in that image viewer too (provided WMP continues to play in the background.


** Wanna see a video playing as a wallpaper ? Either set that *active* image as a wallaper OR use  VideoLAN Client. Goto [Video-> Wallpaper].


** Also wanna see ASCII characters in VLC instead of the video. Follow The screenshot:

[img=*img86.imageshack.us/img86/6034/tempvy6.th.jpg]

Go on tampering wid the advanced settings and u will fing secrets !!!!


----------



## The CyberShot (Aug 27, 2006)

Thankx Guys for your great responce and all that tips.


----------



## Delta (Aug 30, 2006)

The CyberShot said:
			
		

> Microsoft hasn't revealed this i think. MsPaint is GREAT



Microsoft does not want to reveal bugs.....


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Aug 30, 2006)

what's so funny there?
 That's because of the function called hardware video overlay...
if that is turned off. then the screenshot of the current frame will be taken...not the video.


----------



## Brainstormer (Sep 1, 2006)

The tip is great.


----------



## Third Eye (Sep 1, 2006)

I know it.


----------



## teknoPhobia (Sep 1, 2006)

The question we should all be asking here is .... why the heck would anyone want to waste time gushing over something that has no practical application whatsoever?


----------



## rohan (Sep 1, 2006)

man more than paint's capability, it looks like a GDI bug/glitch sort of thing to me.... never know however.

and no matter what, it isn't the capability of MS Paint at all. It's like the area which paint considers to be the 'video' area is still kept alive on the screen even after the video-playing application is closed.


----------



## Mahesh Kurade (Sep 5, 2006)

you are so cool.


----------



## mattoo (Sep 20, 2006)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## shaunak (Sep 20, 2006)

I had asked this long ago when i was unable to capture a screen shot! Its a bug. close your media player and the movie is gone! nothing gr8 about paint.
Thank fully the bug has been eliminated in vista.


----------



## toshi jamir (Sep 20, 2006)

what about in other players like WM Player


----------



## mattoo (Sep 21, 2006)

i cant play it on desktop!!!!!!!!!!!!!! help if anythin is wrong


----------



## hdsk.23 (Sep 21, 2006)

nothing new for me!!!!


----------



## one (Sep 23, 2006)

great find bro


----------



## nithinks (Sep 23, 2006)

*Very good!*


----------



## sreenidhi88 (Sep 27, 2006)

nice


----------



## sysfilez (Sep 27, 2006)

Sykora said:
			
		

> I already found this by accident when I wanted to catch a shot from a movie to put as my wallpaper. You can even watch movies on your desktop wallpaper by saving the image you pasted and setting it as your wallpaper.


i also found it by accident, some times earlier, never thought of posting thou.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Oct 9, 2006)

man its old stuff....


----------



## EagerBeaver (Oct 9, 2006)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooool man ThankYous.


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 9, 2006)

This happens , actually the movie is not playing in ms paint , if u close the player the video stops in it too.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 9, 2006)

it happens with any media player... this is know to many... infact there are more guides on how to take a screen shot by avoiding this problem rather than explaining the problem to new users


----------



## readermaniax (Oct 9, 2006)

* Thanx for sharing buddy *


----------



## Nimtshey (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello this works in word, excel and other ms offices packages


----------



## max_demon (Oct 16, 2006)

Oh I knew now


----------



## vivekrm007 (Jan 27, 2007)

Mind blowing dude......


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 27, 2007)

old, but nice one. I unfortunately got this trick when i wanted to copy an image from the media player.


----------



## Tech Geek (Jan 27, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> old, but nice one. I unfortunately got this trick when i wanted to copy an image from the media player.


same incident


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 27, 2007)

Sykora said:
			
		

> I already found this by accident when I wanted to catch a shot from a movie to put as my wallpaper. You can even watch movies on your desktop wallpaper by saving the image you pasted and setting it as your wallpaper.


 same here


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Jan 30, 2007)

Already knowing 
Anyway thanks 
Reputation for u.


----------



## max_demon (Feb 1, 2007)

Anyone want to know How to actually take screenshot from movies?

i know

if u want to do this 
enable nView 
enable NV keystroke
then take shot
than return to normal
then PASTE
enjoy


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 4, 2007)

thanks a lot cybershot .i never knew it before


----------



## crazy_sumi (Feb 7, 2007)

that is quite an unusual discovery dude. Keep finding such things....


----------



## tehnogeek (Feb 7, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> dude this is very old stuff. I find it surprising that so few people know abt this so called *trick* ....
> 
> More of this ... but hope many of u kno dis already ...]
> 
> ...




Even i had discovered it many years back...when i was in school ..... i had asked my teacher abt it .... he told me it happens due OLE ( Object Linking and Embedding ) ..... its some technique used when we cut copy paste.... the image we cut actually goes 2 the clipboard ....now when we run the movie.... this image keeps on updating ad thus the content of the clipboard changes.... thus we see the whole movie......


----------



## hackers (Feb 16, 2007)

know it mush before 
by the way thankx posting for other


----------



## crystal_pup (Feb 22, 2007)

*Hey i did watever was written but i aint finding any success....*

*i took a printscreen of the video...n tried pasting it in mspaint....but it only gives me a snapshot of the video...But the video doesnt play...Help me out u techies*


*Regards,*
*Kunal  *
__________
*Ok ok its playing now...*

*Cheers,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## evewin89 (Sep 19, 2007)

good 1 but already  i know  this coz i did the same experiment as ur frnd did..... still a good post.


----------



## goldy_connect (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Watch Movies in Ms Paint !, Really I'm NOT JOKING !, Play it on Desktop*

Just Save the file by giving it a name and then set as wallpaper by clicking on File-->Set As Wallpaper (Centered)/(Tiled).


----------



## denso (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Faun (Oct 7, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> This happens , actually the movie is not playing in ms paint , if u close the player the video stops in it too.



yeah probably its the directshow thats doin everything behind the scene, MSpaint is not actually playing the video.


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Oct 7, 2007)

cool thnx for increasing my geek points among my frnds


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys digging 1 year old thread.....


----------



## almighty (Oct 8, 2007)

hey but in which format (extension) file sud be saved to run on desktop?


----------



## jvijay86 (Oct 9, 2007)

hey thts gr8...


----------



## 047 (Oct 9, 2007)

once i accidently found it. but u thanx a lot.


----------

